# Driving Roads.



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Interested in recommendations for best driving roads in the uk for my recently upgrade GTR. Any thoughts ?


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Not the M1 for the next week :nervous:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

SamboGrove said:


> Not the M1 for the next week :nervous:


why not?

It'll be lovely and quiet


----------



## DeepDish (Oct 6, 2010)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Interested in recommendations for best driving roads in the uk for my recently upgrade GTR. Any thoughts ?


M25 or the A1 at 3am is usually where mine gets a run.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Mountain circuit Isle Of Man

Anywhere in north Wales

Europe


... think that covers it


----------



## xh11rdy (Mar 9, 2011)

yorkshire dales and anywhere around alston is where mine likes to play
:thumbsup:


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

North Wales - around the evo triangle. Spectacular roads, but do them early on week ends before the tourists start waking up.

Edit: Found this after a quick google http://www.drivingroads.co.uk/evo-triangle this site has roads for all over the country.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

DeepDish said:


> M25 or the A1 at 3am is usually where mine gets a run.


Do you have sleeping problem


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

deffo round Snowdon, EVO triangle, that ****in amazing A494 from Bala


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> deffo round Snowdon, EVO triangle, that ****in amazing A494 from Bala


+1

Evo triangle is great but A4212 Bala to Trawsfynydd then B4396 over to Ffestiniog. Glorious roads, spectacular scenery. 
Actually, its all brilliant round there. Add a track day at Anglesey looking back at the same mountains for a great little road trip.

Further afield, RN85 route napoleon , Digne to Grasse.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

bluediamond said:


> +1
> 
> Evo triangle is great but *A4212 Bala to Trawsfynydd *then B4396 over to Ffestiniog. Glorious roads, spectacular scenery.
> Actually, its all brilliant round there. Add a track day at Anglesey looking back at the same mountains for a great little road trip.


That's the road I meant!

Go early doors before the rozzers set up any Tali-Vans....


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Do NOT come to Norfolk with anything other that "the speed limit" in mind.
The old bill hide up every slip road with hand held speed guns, especially approaching Norwich on the A11, be warned.


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

You should look on the pistonheads forums. They have a section dedicated to the best driving roads.
Some amazing roads around Breacon Beacons, South Wales as well. Seems like the best UK roads are up in Scotland though. 
Have a look at the driving tours on pistonheads/petrolhead nirvana as well. Very well organised and worth every penny. Much better than all these hyped up *insert random name here* Ball road trips where you just drive auto routes for hours on end.
Goodwood breakfast club run is worth a look too. Early morning run from Guildford Cathedral down to Goodwood. Also on pistonheads.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> deffo round Snowdon, EVO triangle, that ****in amazing A494 from Bala


Down here for a few weeks as our house gets renovated, but as yet i've not managed to get the GT-R down here

Went to Snowdon on Sunday & drove those roads so will defo be bringing the R35 down before going home as the roads were simply amazing.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies lots of good ideas, now to find the time !!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Marc, come a join me on the 1st May for a Petrolhead Nivarna in Scotland for a week !!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

JohnE90M3 said:


> Do NOT come to Norfolk with anything other that "the speed limit" in mind.
> The old bill hide up every slip road with hand held speed guns, especially approaching Norwich on the A11, be warned.


Yup, I second that !! I worked in Norwich for a year and got hit in, would you beleive a hired Toyota "Charisma of all the sh*t heeps in the world ! They are so sneaky and have nothing better to do than play "snooker" with the cars and the Charisma was RED !!


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

A484 & A487 in South Wales - well impressed and the quality of the road surfaces over there compared to the shit we get in Gloucestershire!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

M4 - west London <> Bristol at 3 am in the morning


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

enshiu said:


> M4 - west London <> Bristol at 3 am in the morning


How do you spot police patrols in the dark whilst going like "a bat out of hell"?

Sounds like a recipe for a driving ban and a large fine :flame:.

D


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

sumo69 said:


> How do you spot police patrols in the dark whilst going like "a bat out of hell"?
> 
> Sounds like a recipe for a driving ban and a large fine :flame:.
> 
> D


probably drive around for a few times searching for police cars then going for one fast ride.


----------

